# Woodstock Ontario Specialty Show



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

*Specialty Breeders Pigeon Show*

Woodstock, Ontario

Woodstock Fairgrounds

November 26,27,28-2010

2500 + Birds


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

whats the policy on bringing birds across the boarder?? just curious...


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

No clue,

Vet checked lol


----------

